# δαύτος



## Theseus (Jun 9, 2017)

Under δαύτος in Βικιλεξικό these examples appear:
(λαϊκότροπο) και συχνά (μειωτικά): αυτός
Δεν ανακατωνόστενε με δαύτον μέρα και νύχτα; (Διονύσιος Σολωμός, _Η Γυναίκα της Ζάκυθος_)
Πώς περνά λοιπόν στο νου της Φρόσως πως μπορεί να βγαίνει στον καθένα όπως φτάσει, σαν και δαύτη; (Κωνσταντίνος Χατζόπουλος, Ο Πύργος του Ακροπόταμου
Η μικρή της μπήκε ο Οξαποδώ μέσα της, τα υστερικά που τα λέτε εσείς οι γιατροί. Πάει και δαύτη (Παύλος Νιρβάνας, _Όταν σπάσει τα δεσμά του_)
Για δαύτο κι ο τεχνίτης, ξέροντάς το αυτό που σου λέω, τι κάμνει; (Αργύρης Εφταλιώτης, _Μαζώχτρα_)
Κι έχω παράπονα με δαύτους. (Πηνελόπη Δέλτα, _Στα μυστικά του βάλτου_, Κεφάλαιο Ζ).

It is clear what δαύτος means but I have no idea what the illustrative examples mean. Can someone help?

These examples of usage are to be found at https://el.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/δαύτος.:confused:


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2017)

Δεν ανακατωνόστενε με δαύτον μέρα και νύχτα; 
Were you not hanging out with him day and night?

Πώς περνά λοιπόν στο νου της Φρόσως πως μπορεί να βγαίνει στον καθένα όπως φτάσει, σαν και δαύτη;
Sorry, I need some more phrases here because I am not sure what it says, but here is what I understand: How can it then cross Frosso's mind that..., like her?

Η μικρή της μπήκε ο Οξαποδώ μέσα της, τα υστερικά που τα λέτε εσείς οι γιατροί. Πάει και δαύτη 
The young one, the devil got into her, the hysterics, as you doctors call it. She, too, is gone. 

Για δαύτο κι ο τεχνίτης, ξέροντάς το αυτό που σου λέω, τι κάμνει;
And the craftsman, being aware of what I just told you, what does he do about it? 

Κι έχω παράπονα με δαύτους.
(And) I have complaints about them.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you for the time & effort taken on my behalf, SBE. I couldn't translate any of the examples!


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2017)

SBE said:


> Πώς περνά λοιπόν στο νου της Φρόσως πως μπορεί να βγαίνει στον καθένα όπως φτάσει, σαν και δαύτη;
> Sorry, I need some more phrases here because I am not sure what it says, but here is what I understand: How can it then cross Frosso's mind that..., like her?



Great job again, SBE! Not an easy one this Frosso bit. It comes from a Kostas Hatzopoulos story you can find in Sarantakos's collection. My tentative rendition, based on context:

How could Frosso ever think she could talk like that / behave like that to anyone, as if they had fallen to her level?

I'd love to hear other interpretations of "όπως φτάσει".


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2017)

I am not sure of όπως φτάσει. Perhaps it means όπως νάναι;


----------



## Themis (Jun 9, 2017)

Εγώ το αντιλαμβάνομαι όπως η SBE:
Πώς περνά λοιπόν στο νου της Φρόσως πως μπορεί [η Μαρία] να παρουσιάζεται στον καθένα όπως τυχαίνει να 'ναι εκείνη τη στιγμή [δηλ. απεριποίητη], σαν και δαύτη [=όπως κάνει η Φρόσω];


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2017)

Guys, I was influenced or perhaps misled by the use of _φτάνω_ in the previous sentences:

Κι αυτό την έσκασε περσότερο. Η Μαριώ, όσο κι αν το ένιωθε πια πως πέρασε τη νιότη και σίμωσε τη Φρόσω στις φροντίδες, όμως δε χωρίστηκε κι ολότελας από τη ζωή του κό­σμου. Δεν *έφτασε* ακόμα στη σειρά της Φρόσως. Αν *είχε φτά­σει*, δε θα της έφερνε ο Γεσίλας, καπελίνο, μα σκέπη μαύρη, καθώς έφερε κεινής. Πώς περνά λοιπόν στο νου της Φρόσως πως μπορεί να βγαίνει στον καθένα όπως φτάσει, σαν και δαύτη;


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2017)

I still don't get it. Is it about nuns?


----------



## Themis (Jun 11, 2017)

Το σκηνικό είναι σαφές:

... Κι η Μαριώ κάθισε φουρκισμένη στην άκρη. Ο λόγος ήτανε σοβαρός. Όταν ακούστηκαν πρωτύτερα στη σκάλα οι φωνές των αξιωματικών, η Μαριώ έτρεξε στον οντά να πάρει από την κασέλα τα γοβάκια της, που τα είχε κλειδω­μένα εκεί από το φόβο μην τα πάρει η Παναγιούλα, μα δεν πρό­λαβε. Ο ευλογημένος ο Γεσίλας είχε σωριάσει τα ρούχα του απάνω στην κασέλα κι όσο να τα σηκώσει αυτά η Μαριώ, οι ξένοι μπήκανε μέσα. Και σα να μην έφτανε αυτό, έβαλε ο διάβο­λος τον έναν τους και κάθισε απάνω στην κασέλα και μήτε η Φρόσω μήτε η Κούλα θέλουνε να του ζητήσουνε συμπάθιο και να τόνε σηκώσουνε μια στιγμή.
Κι έτσι, ενώ οι άλλοι γελούν και χωρατεύουνε μες τον οντά, η Μαριώ κλείστηκε στο χειμωνιάτικο. Πώς να ’βγαινε στους ξέ­νους με τα πατίκια, που είχε μοναχά στα πόδια; Δοκίμασε τα λαστιχένια της παλιοστίβαλα, που βρισκόντανε σε μιαν άκρη του κατωγιού, μα βγαίναν απ’ αυτά όξω τα δάχτυλα, φόρεσε πάλι τα πατίκια και κατέβασε μακρύτερα το φόρεμα, μα φαίνε­ται μια σιχασιά το φόρεμα.

- Τι ντρέπισι, μουρή; Σαν κι θα σι τ’ράξ’νε στα πουδάρια; Δε γλέπ’ς ιγώ — της είπε η Φρόσω και της έδειξε πως ήταν και ξεκάλτσωτη.

Κι αυτό την έσκασε περσότερο. Η Μαριώ, όσο κι αν το ένιωθε πια πως πέρασε τη νιότη και σίμωσε τη Φρόσω στις φροντίδες, όμως δε χωρίστηκε κι ολότελας από τη ζωή του κό­σμου. Δεν έφτασε ακόμα στη σειρά της Φρόσως. Αν είχε φτά­σει, δε θα της έφερνε ο Γεσίλας, καπελίνο, μα σκέπη μαύρη, καθώς έφερε κεινής. Πώς περνά λοιπόν στο νου της Φρόσως πως μπορεί να βγαίνει στον καθένα όπως φτάσει, σαν και δαύτη;

Η Μαριώ είναι σκασμένη γιατί ήρθαν οι αξιωματικοί κι εκείνη κρύβεται, επειδή δεν πρόλαβε να βάλει τα γοβάκια της. Ήταν αδύνατον να εμφανιστεί μπροστά τους με τα πατίκια, δεν το άντεχε να τη δουν έτσι. Όχι όπως η Φρόσω που δεν νοιαζόταν καθόλου κι εμφανίστηκε ξεκάλτσωτη. Η Μαριώ ήταν ακόμα νέα, όχι σαν τη Φρόσω, και δεν μπορούσε να αδιαφορεί για την εμφάνισή της.

Δεν βλέπω πώς μπορεί να υπάρξει άλλη ερμηνεία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2017)

Oh dear. A bit more context was needed. Therefore, Theseus:

How could Frosso ever think she [Marió] could come out dressed in whatever [clothes she was in], as Frosso would.

Thanks, Themis.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 11, 2017)

Wow! Thanks for all this trouble taken on my behalf. Βικιλεξικό clearly chose a misleading, if not unhelpful example sentence. What is the dialect of some of the spoken material in the book? Thanks again to Themis for the context!:)


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2017)

The only dialect I see is in Frosso's speech, which is typical of Sterea Ellada, but also used as generic peasant speech in theatre etc.


----------

